# Titanium Backup - restore email accounts - can it be done?



## jimbob_sf

I've been searching Google, here, XDA, and I'm not seeing a specific yes/no or how to. I've been rooting, restoring, custom roms, kernels.... for 2 years, so I'm fluent in most issues, but ONE thing has confounded me with restoring after a wipe/new rom.

I usually go from one AOSP to another AOSP or an upgrade to the same AOSP. Right now I'm on the galaxy nexus.

Question: Can email accounts be restored via Titanium Backup? I know to not try to restore system apps/data, but is there a way to isolate the email accounts? Heck, how about all "accounts" like email (exchange, imap, pop) and others like LinkedIn, Facebook?


----------



## Gman

Accounts and sync. I think you would still have to redownload all your mail though


----------



## LDubs

I use MailDroid and simply restore data thru tibu. All mail and settings are restored.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## iamjackspost

Do you have the pro version? If you hit menu, and then "batch" you can individually restore anything you want. I restore my email everytime I sbf and it works fine.


----------

